# Gun shops I like



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Here are a couple of my favorites, but they are a bit of a drive for most guys here. But well worth a stop if you are headed that way.

Jaquas Fine Guns in Findlay, Ohio.

Kittery Trading Post in Down East, Me.

Also used to like Bob's Gun Shop in Hastings, MI. Haven't been there in a long while however.

Both have huge selections of preowned guns and Jaquas will even let you shoot a used gun out behind the shop.

And FWIW I am very unimpressed by the gun shops in TC. I have done business with all of them and none are worth my time in the future.

NB


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

UP
Wilderness Outfitters in Ishpeming
Tony's Gun Shop in Kinchloe

LP
On Target in Kalamazoo
Bob's Gun & Tackle in Hastings

I don't spend much time in the eastern half of the LP, but I have had good experiences with Guns Galore in Fenton and would like to stop by Williams over in the thumb someday.

My interests are in used guns at decent prices. Not a fan of Jays, Cabelas, Gander Mtn or Dunhams. 

-na


----------



## overthelimit (Aug 30, 2013)

The Armada Armory, or Gander Mtn if you need a tent or sleeping bag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Williams! One of the best in the business!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Beaglernr said:


> I've never had a problem with the folks at Johnson's, most of the help are shooters, hunters and helpful. Not been there in a bit but there gunsmith was not only a good shooter but did good work on the shotguns I brought in.
> 
> Jays..another store to get a vote


+1 for Johnsons... My life long favorite in Southern Michigan...


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

A few months ago I walked into Williams planning on purchasing a Glock. After talking in depth with the sales person and handling many different fire arms. I left with a HK. It's the baddest thing I've ever wrapped my hand around. It was very nice feeling like I was completely taken care of. Another local shop previously mentioned is great if you go in knowing exactly what you want and don't need any questions answered. Other than that they make you feel like your wasting there time.
I like Jays in Clare too. Hicks outdoors is expanding there firearm and ammo inventory daily. Agin very helpful staff..:thumbup:

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

I like:
Duncan's
Williams in Auburn
Eagle Valley Outfitters in Standish
Frank's in Linwood
Jay's in Clare

My stop at In-Sight in Midland...where is it exactly?


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I like Accurate Firearms in Clarkston


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

Another vote for Johnson's, like stated previously, most of the guys in there really know their stuff.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

My word, I was just in the Jay's in Gaylord and while I didn't have a lot of time, I ran in and was greeted multiple times by the staff, with one pointing out where the item was that I was looking for and they had exactly what I wanted, the reef runner in the grey ghost color.

I realize this was regarding gun shops, but what a friendly, well stocked outdoor shop. I was very impressed.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Michi-gun stocks some really high end quality rifles, as well as much of the common stuff. I don't make it over there often, so I can't comment about any staff in particular, except for the owner, who must think his building is exempt from the no smoking law. A secondhand buzz is sometimes free and included. Prices aren't low, but at the same time, are lower than some other local shops on the common stuff.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

someone should throw the new gander in Grandville on here, I didn't have any money, thank god! a ton of firearms in the store, just was not a fan of the customer service, but its gander...can't expect them to hire the best people.

Jays has to be my favorite, lots of quality firearms and several employees there to help.

Personally Al and Bobs in Wyoming has been my best luck, I have purchased three firearms from them, all used and no problems. I have never even held an iffy used firearm there yet.(can't say the same for other gun stores hamples in TC and surprisingly silver bullet and Wyoming are on that "do not buy used" list)

great thread, if I get to SE MI and the lake is too stormy I may try to check out some guns.


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like hampels in TC but get good deals as my uncle is the owner . When i dont want to make the drive there I usually go to silver bullet when im atschool or bobs in Hastings. Bobs is okay of you know what you want, otherwise your an idiot in the firearms guys. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

I am surprised no one has mentioned Dick Williams shop in Saginaw. Great service, fair prices, Dick was truly one of the good guys.


----------

